# putting pictures back onto memory card



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

This isn't a question (for once) and might be better in the tips and suggestions, but it involves images and cameras, etc. I always assume everyone already knows this, and I'm just finding it out. But, you never know.

My daughter asked me if I could put pictures BACK ON my camera's memory card once they've been taken off, because of the new machine (Walmart has them, here) where you can put a memory card in, push some buttons (and pay, I guess) and get PRINTS from digital pictures.

It shows it in commercials-putting the memory card in a slot, picking sizes and getting prints.

I have an Epson PhotoPC 650 camera, which has a USB cord and "removable disk" to put the memory card in to take off the pictures. It calls it F DRIVE when I have it plugged in.

I put in a blank memory card and tried SAVING pictures to this F drive (disk) and they went back on the memory card perfectly. Also, only pictures you want to make copies of can be put back on.

I guess this would only apply to people who have this setup with memory card and removable disk, but thought I'd pass it on. Since the new "make your own pictures from a memory card" is starting to be in more places.

If we have it within driving distance, everyone must 

~ Carrie


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a sandisk reader and I can put the card in the reader and transfer back to the card. They won't show up on the digital camera but I could use the card at the print center if I want. For me I just go to my pictures folder and highlight the ones I want back on the card and right click and pick send to sand disk drive F and they transfer. You are right though, most people do not know this because I have told frineds about this and they didn't believe me and were surprised when they tried it.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Makes me wonder what else there is that I don't know about 

I wouldn't have even thought about this if my daughter hadn't asked me about it.

And I tried it.

~ Carrie


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Memory cards are multi-purpose, and image files are just another type of computer file.

I have always used my camera cards to move files to other computers, its just the same as using a USB flash memory key. These files can be images, Word documents, spreadsheets etc. Just dont expect the camera to recognise non-image files though!

I use 1 GB camera cards, so they are able to hold a lot of data. I have readers for laptop PCMCIA slots and USB slots, so its very portable.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

acraftylady,
To view your pictures once they are back on the camera, try this....
Access the F drive using Windows Explorer and you will see a folder named DCIM (Digital Camera IMages).
Open the folder and you will see another folder. The name of the folder will depend on the manufacturer of your camera. In my case the folder is called 100_fuji.
Copy your pictures back into the manufacturers folder and the pictures will then be visible on the camera.
I have only had one exception to this and that is when the photos have been edited then they would not show.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I tried that a while ago but when I put the card back in the camera the pictues don't show up, I just get the blue screen that says no picture. I guess my Olympus just will not do that but it doesn't matter to me I have no need for that.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Actually, I can't think of many (or any) reason one would need or want pictures back on the camera, via the mem card. The only one I can think of would be to put them onto a t.v. and videotape them. The only want seems to be plugging in the camera, with the mem card in it- into the VCR (and t.v.)

I do this before taking the pictures off, just for a record or sorts. If I forget to do it, it's no big deal.

~ Carrie


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Its no big deal to me either.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Some cameras (but not all) create "management files" to allow their firmware to recognise the image file and display the image on the camera screen.

Copying an image back to the camera will not allow it to display if there is no management file associated with it.

This does not mean the image could not be printed at a lab, just that the camera cannot display it.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I just tried to put some pix back on the card (Lexar) and it worked without a hitch, Hp and Kodak(cameras) type picturers showed up again on my camera. I also just today tried out these new machines, where I just put in that tiny memory card and printed some pictures off it (KODAK), since my printer does not always print the colors correctly but the photos at the store came out perfeclty. So I think there is a good reason to put some pix back on the card, especially if you want to have professional looking pictures on real photopaper or have them enlarged. I wasted a lot of ink trying to print out, but somehow any printer I ever had, just does not print as nice a real photo. I find it easiere to carry the card around than a CD.
Thanks to "starchild" for this information


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I have an HP office jet G85 all in one and I print my pictures on it and they come out looking good if not better than prints from a 35mm, no color problems what so ever here. We have had this about 4yrs. so the resolution I think is 1200X2400 and I am sure the photo printers are much better now and there are regular photo inks you can get but I have been pleased for my needs and hubby gets his standalone copy machine. I love this thing and when it dies I don't know what we will do because they don't make this one anyomore or anything close to it because it for a home office type set up so it's a work horse and was well worth $800 for us. I take a lot of flower photos in macro on my camera and print some of them out 8X10 to frame and the quality of prints that big on this HP is great. I do use the best setting when I print these and I make sure to check mark I am using photo paper so I think that helps. I guess some printers work good for photos and and some just don't.

I don't think it matters if the pictures are on the memory card or disk if you take them some where to be printed does it? My friend is a photographer and uses a local photo place here where you rent the dark room to do your own developing. She says they have the dye sublimation pritners I think they are called and you can go there and have your prints done or maybe you rent it and do them yourself but I am going to see about that as I have heard that having prints done from dye sublimation is a good way to go is that right or is that how the photo places print them from your disk anyway?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

You can also "undelete" files that you've deleted just like on any other drive. I found a *free* undelete program that has no spyware and is simple--just a few files that you extract and put in a folder. There is no installation and it does no change your registry. Here it is:

http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/RESTORATION.html

I deleted all our vacation pics by accident and Mrs. Mulder was ready to divorce me. I looked on the Internet and found Restoration and restored all the pics. It's not fancy, but it worked great and it is free.


----------



## Jodyrae (Sep 21, 2004)

I am a beginer with a digital camera. I bought the Sony 5.1 cyber shot and I love it!! However, I CANNOT for the life of me, transfer pics from my laptop back onto my memory card to take pics to print them out. I've been told that pics from the memory card turn out better than from a c.d. Please help!!!!! I have tried everything under the sun. I would really appreciate it tons!!!!!
Jody


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Question for you Mr Mulder.


Mulder said:


> You can also "undelete" files that you've deleted just like on any other drive.
> ......
> I looked on the Internet and found Restoration and restored all the pics.


 Was that restore from your camera's memory card or from your computer?



starchild said:


> Actually, I can't think of many (or any) reason one would need or want pictures back on the camera, via the mem card.


I routinely take photos at work and transfer the images to a computer there. Then I usually wipe the card. Sometimes I get a pic at work that needs to be emailed or I might want at home. The work computer is not networked or connected to the Internet, and as even one pic won't fit on a floppy (no CD burner either), I find it convent to transfer it back to the Canon camera's card and I can go wherever with it.

This feature is in Canon's software. I never thought I'd use it but I have  
But as kath100 points out, the pics must be the original out-of-the-camera file - no editing or renaming allowed!

Thanks to Carrie (and her curious child  ) for posting a way to that without software:up:


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Jodyrae said:


> I am a beginer with a digital camera. I bought the Sony 5.1 cyber shot and I love it!! However, I CANNOT for the life of me, transfer pics from my laptop back onto my memory card to take pics to print them out. I've been told that pics from the memory card turn out better than from a c.d. Please help!!!!! I have tried everything under the sun. I would really appreciate it tons!!!!!
> Jody


Hi Jody, are you connecting the camera to the computer or taking the card out of the camera and reading the card via a card reader? The latter should just be a matter of sending/copy/pasting to the card which would just show as another drive in 'My computer'
Don't know whether you can do it with the card in the camera. If you don't have a card reader, get one, they're very cheap and downloading pics direct from your camera uses the most battery power up.
As others have said, I just use my card in it's reader as a 128mb floppy whenever the need arises.


----------



## Jodyrae (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks so much for helping me-you have no idea how frustrated I am. I do have a card reader and the software picture package came with my camera which is great! Of course it didn't come with instructions. I can download the pics to my laptop okay-but I can't seem to get them back on my memory stick. I'v tried going through my computer and copy/paste, but I have to be missing a step because I get ABSOUTELY NOTHING! Any ideas? Thanks again


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Do you use the pic package software to download the pics from and are you trying to put pics back on the card via this software? It is probably this that is causing the problems somewhere. I never use the software that comes with the camera as you can just plug the card reader into the computer and it shows up as another drive. I just copy the pics from the drive using windows, not the software. This then works in reverse, copying things back to this 'drive' / card via windows normal moving/copy/paste etc. 
Does the software open up automatically when you plug the card/reader into the computer? Can you shut it down? As I said, I don't use camera transfer software, it's not needed, so I don't know whether it's possible to reverse the procedure using the software. Can you confirm that you are trying this without the involvement of the software at all? 
Plugging a card reader in gives you another drive, that you can read and write from/to. Throw the camera software into the equation and it may complicate what would be a normal windows only procedure.
Maybe someone else can chip in with other ideas too.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Jodyrae said:


> I am a beginer with a digital camera. I bought the Sony 5.1 cyber shot and I love it!! However, I CANNOT for the life of me, transfer pics from my laptop back onto my memory card to take pics to print them out. I've been told that pics from the memory card turn out better than from a c.d. Please help!!!!! I have tried everything under the sun. I would really appreciate it tons!!!!!
> Jody


Where did you hear that pictures print better if you transfer them back to the memory card? If it was a website please post the info so I can read. I have never heard that before and don't think that's right. I have pictures on CD from 3 yrs. ago and they print out just as good now as they did 3yrs. ago and that's printing them at 8x10.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

I have to agree. Never heard of such a thing and can't see why the same file would be different whether it was on a floppy, cd, camera card or hard drive.
It's just faster and easier to put them on a card.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I, too, agree with the CD vs card image quality, what's the difference in a file on a card, disk, or what ever you have? - but be that as it may...

I don't wish to sound negative, but IMHO I'm thinking the problem may lie with the Sony memory stick. It being a proprietary device particular to Sony's cameras, with it's own way of doing things. If you can't upload an image file back to the stick with Sony's software, you may need more than a card reader - you might have to have a reader-writer.

I have no idea whether the devices sold as 'readers' are also 'writers'. 
Reading Moby's post suggests that it is so, so maybe I'm just flappin' in the wind.

I also had no idea that one could upload back to card/stick WITHOUT the software until Carrie posted this thread.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a card reader that's about 3 or 4 yrs. old and I use the windows XP picture viewer to retrieve the pictures. I can send them back to the card very easily but don't know why I would have reason to do that. Before I even fiddled with that I would burn them to disk right away. I always burn them to disk immediately after uploading them as I don't trust myself.


----------



## Jodyrae (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks all so much for trying to help me. This site and all of you are amazing. Thanks for stickin with me. I kinda have old equipment and am trying to work my way up. I used the picture package software because it was all I had. I have noone to help me with this as everyone I know is in my same boat. Lucky me!! Thanks for the advice on saving pics to a c.d. right away-I now have learned my lesson on that. My boyfriend and I just went to U.P and Canada hiking and looking at waterfalls/taking the train. I got some really great pics and I got excited to see them/download them, and as I can see, I think I might have gotten my self in a jam. The only reason I want to put pics back on my memory stick, is because I did not copy them onto a c.d. and now they are saved on my laptop and I don't know how to get them back on my memory stick to take to the store to print. Any step by step instructions by anyone would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Jodyrae said:


> Thanks all so much for trying to help me. This site and all of you are amazing. Thanks for stickin with me. I kinda have old equipment and am trying to work my way up. I used the picture package software because it was all I had. I have noone to help me with this as everyone I know is in my same boat. Lucky me!! Thanks for the advice on saving pics to a c.d. right away-I now have learned my lesson on that. My boyfriend and I just went to U.P and Canada hiking and looking at waterfalls/taking the train. I got some really great pics and I got excited to see them/download them, and as I can see, I think I might have gotten my self in a jam. The only reason I want to put pics back on my memory stick, is because I did not copy them onto a c.d. and now they are saved on my laptop and I don't know how to get them back on my memory stick to take to the store to print. Any step by step instructions by anyone would be GREATLY appreciated.


Ok why do you need them on memeory stick for the store to print them, can't the store print them from a CD? I have never had them printed anywhere so I am clueless on this. Also another tip when you burn them to disk don't just make one copy. I make two and sometimes three copies and I always always test the disk in the computer before I store them away. I too learned my lessons the hard way in the beginning.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

The good thing about taking your camera card into the printing shop, using one of these 'self serve' printing booth/machines/yellow kodak/magic electric things is you can walk in with a full camera card, view the pics yourself, print the ones you want immediately and walk out with your pics. But as Acraftylady has pointed out,you can put them on a CD just picking the ones you want printed, give the cd to the staff saying you want all the pics on there printed. Or you could give them your full back up CD and tell them the numbers of the pics you want printed. It's the viewing and choosing the pics you want printed that the cards are handy for. I don't think these self serve machines take CD's but I could be wrong. It doesn't matter though, any printing place can print from anything as long as you tell them which ones you want. If you're making a cd just to take to the printers, then the act of making it is the choosing process.


> I also had no idea that one could upload back to card/stick WITHOUT the software until Carrie posted this thread.


Hi RT, until you just said that, I had no idea you could do it WITH the software. It was always without for me.  
It's a group learn.

My Konica camera takes SD cards and Sony's memory sticks, it has 2 slots and I can confirm that Memory sticks can be read and written to as normal in Windows.


----------



## Jodyrae (Sep 21, 2004)

okay-i understand that you can transfer your pics onto a c.d. and take them to the store-that's what I am wanting to do. But.........as I have said, I am a dummy when it comes to computer knowledge and I can't figure this out! Unfourtantely, I downloaded my pics on a laptop that does not have a c.d.burner. My pics are beautifully saved on my laptop, but I can not in anyway, figure out how to transfer them back onto my memory card. You all talk about folders and such, but I dont even know how to do that. I told you I was wayyyyyyy behind with knowing how to use all this. My software automatically downloads my pics from my memory card as soon as I plug it all in. I do nothing! It put them into folders according to the date the pics were downloaded, bit I can not get them back on my memory stick to take to the store. Anyone have any ideas again? I need ALL THE HELP I CAN GET!!!!! I swear I need step-by-step instructions. Or, if anyone knows a web site that might help other than this if noone has any answers? THANKS SOOOOOO MUCH for being patient with me.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

"Copy your pictures back into the manufacturers folder and the pictures will then be visible on the camera.
I have only had one exception to this and that is when the photos have been edited then they would not show."

When the pictures have been edited and put back on the card, they might not show on the camera, but they will show on the computer and on the machines at Wallmart. I do it using a SanDisk card reader. Makes great prints at Wallmart.


----------

